# Doneks



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

looking for some young doneks, or 2-3 breeding pairs. pm me if you have some or know where i can get some, thanks in advance


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Beefy, 
You can try here :

http://pigeonmanpete.com/default.aspx

Thru a friend I traded some Orinetals for some Doneks he bought from Pete and I have really enjoyed them.He may be able to set you up.Try calling him more then sending him an e-mail. Good luck...............Mark


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

anybody? that fellow wont have any forsale for a few months


----------

